# Kritische Lücke im Medienspieler VLC



## Newsfeed (21 Oktober 2008)

Das Problem beruht auf einem Buffer Overflow im Code des VLC-TiVo-Demuxers, der beim Abspielen präparierter TiVo-Dateien auftritt. Ein Update gibt es noch nicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

